# willing to adopt homing pigeons or fancy pigeons :)..



## ciscis (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm from the Philippines. if its possible to send the birds pls add my Facebook account [email protected]. Godbless you all


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

it will cost you a lot just for the shipping.


----------



## ciscis (Nov 25, 2010)

how much would it cost bro?


----------

